
Ask HN: How to move from Manager to IC? - donemanaging
I&#x27;m currently a Product Manager with people-manager like responsibilities. This is my second company to have this type of role. Before that I was purely a people manager, and before that a project manager. I have basic coding capabilities but it&#x27;s been several years since I&#x27;ve done real engineering work.<p>I am tired of the meetings, of pestering people to get things done, of having surface level knowledge about a lot of different things but not deep knowledge about one particular thing. I want to be able to sit at my desk and build things, not move from meeting to meeting talking about why things aren&#x27;t being built.<p>This leads me to think I should move into an IC role, and away from management. Has anyone done this before? How can I do this at my current org (a series B startup where I definitely am not strong enough engineering wise to jump right into coding, but could feasibly do something like technical writing). Or do I need to start over somewhere new? Spend a few months re-learning to code? I&#x27;m really lost but I know I need to make a change, soon.
======
Hackbraten
What does IC mean?

~~~
donemanaging
Individual Contributor - in tech, usually an engineer, data scientist, etc.
type job that doesn't involve management responsibilities.

